#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Rontgen Befund >

## azur52

Was bedeutet dieser Befund für mich?
Beurteilung:
1. Beidseits vermehrte flaue Lungenzeichnung in den Mittel- und vorwiegend in
Unterfeldern mit Betonung hilusnah und paracardial wie bei z. B. chronisch
persistierender oder zumindest längerfristig-protrahierter Bronchitis-Peribronchitis.
2. Beidseits kein Anhalt für pneumonietypische Anschoppungen oder ein
Tumorgeschehen. Vd. a. gut buntstecknadelkopfgroßen alten spezifisch narbigen
Indurationsherd im linken Ober- bis Mittelfeld lateral-subcostal. Zwerchfellbuckelung
rechts.
3. Nach Form und Größe unauffällige Herzfigur. Keinerlei Dekompensationszeichen.
Partiell Ektasie und wohl vermehrte Atheromatose der Aorta.

----------


## StefanD.

- *Peribronchitis* was eine  Peribronchitis angeht  ist in dem Fall das Lungen-Gewebe um die Bronchien herum entzündet.Dies kann die Folge davon sein das bereits die Luftwege davor  stark entzündet sind. 
- *Indurationsherd* nun Induration = Narbe -Narbenherd   - *Hilus* = Stiel in dem Fall hier Blutgefässe und Nerven die die Lunge versorgen sowie die Bronchien..Leber Milz , Nieren haben auch so einen Versorgungsstiel. 
-*Zwerchfellbuckel*ung entsteht  durch eine Schwäche des Zwerchfellnervs 
-* Paracardadial oder* * paracardialis* = neben dem Herz
- *Lateral*  = seitlich 
- *subcostal =* unter einer Rippe
-*Ektasie =* Aufweitung eines Hohlorgans bzw. Gefässes
- Atherosklerose (*Atheromatose*)  = sind Ablagerungen im Inneren des Gefässes hier der Aorta. 
- *persistierend =* fortwährend bzw. anhaltend  - *protrahierter* / protrahere - verlängerntes....  
Sehr viel mehr brauche ich dazu nicht zu schreiben. Um den Befund verständlich zu machen. 
Gruss StefanD.

----------

